# Spalted curly fiddleback highly figured birds eye ambrosia maple burl



## Jim Beam (Sep 29, 2015)

Now wouldn't that be something! :-)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 29, 2015)

@windyridgebowman had some at one point. Here's part of it, not including the ambrosia

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Now wouldn't that be something! :-)



Why is this in the For Sale forum - do you have some for sale? If so you need to edit your post and upload the images. If not this thread needs to be moved to Characteristics of Wood.


----------



## turff49 (Sep 29, 2015)

That's as close as I can get...lol

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Why is this in the For Sale forum - do you have some for sale? If so you need to edit your post and upload the images. If not this thread needs to be moved to Characteristics of Wood.


It was just a joke Kevin. Such a wood does not exist. Sorry if it was inappropriate, feel free to delete it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey Kevin, we / you had mentioned spalt in cottonwood, I think... Above are both Eastern cottonwood. Below in Picture 1. spalt in Eastern cottonwood. Picture 2. first is birds eye in White ash, second is spalted white ash heartwood and third, spalted purple leaf plum. Picture 3. first 2, sugar maple Second 2, fiddle back silver maple.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> It was just a joke Kevin. Such a wood does not exist. Sorry if it was inappropriate, feel free to delete it.



Jokes are always appropriate! Just not in the FS forum.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2015)

close

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2015)

Dayum that last pic - some of the prettiest wood I ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Dayum that last pic - some of the prettiest wood I ever seen.



*Spalted curly fiddleback highly figured birds eye ambrosia Big leaf maple burl*


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> *Spalted curly fiddleback highly figured birds eye ambrosia Big leaf maple burl*


Thanks Kevin- It was a challenge to work with but worth it.


----------

